# Possum Belly Chip Trailer



## rtrservices (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to put a 1983 Peerless and 1990 Alloy wood chip trailer up for sale and would like any help possible in determining a fair price. Anyone one want to give their input on the value of these trailers? Thanks.View attachment 153428


View attachment 153429


----------

